# câble de synchronisation Newton



## atariX_ (6 Septembre 2010)

Hello  
je voulais savoir si il était possible de trouver des câbles de synchronisation Newton ( pour un messagepad 2100 ) et si oui, où ? Quels softs dois-je utiliser sous mac os classic ? X ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2010)

D'après ce que je vois, avoir le câble ne suffira pas (c'est du "local talk"), faudra aussi un Mac capable de se brancher à l'autre bout (les plus récents sont les Mac G3 "beiges", et les PowerBook G3 "Wallstreet" de 1997/1998). Par contre*, avec les deux successeurs du Wallstreet (les PowerBook G3 Lombard, dit aussi "clavier bronze, et Pismo, dit PowerBook G3 Firewire) ainsi qu'avec les deux premières générations de PowerBook G4 "Titanium" (celles sans port DVI, les 400/500 Mhz, et les 550/667 Mhz), tu peux le faire communiquer "sans fil" avec le Mac via le port IrDa (infra rouge).

Quant au logiciel, tu le trouveras sans doute ici en anglais, ou bien là pour les versions internationales !

(*) J'aurais du mettre "en outre", parce que ça fonctionne aussi avec les powerBook plus anciens, dont le Wallstreet précité, qui sont tous équipés de ports IrDa depuis les PowerBook 1400 (il était même possible de l'avoir en option sur les 190). Par contre, les ports infra rouge des Performas/PowerMac 5xx0/6xx0 ne sont pas des ports IrDa, ils ne servaient qu'à la télécommande de ces modèles, et ne fonctionneraient pas avec le Newton.


----------



## atariX_ (9 Septembre 2010)

merci beaucoup pour votre réponse  je vais tester la synchro wi-fi en attendant de trouver un câble, j'ai un PowerBook 1400 pas loin  . je vous tiens au courant


----------

